# Foto aufnehmen



## seisop (20. Okt 2008)

Hallo,

ich versuche ein Foto zu machen, dies funktioniert im Emulator, jedoch nicht auf den Handy's (Nokia 6131 NFC, SE k750i).

Was ist denn die einfachste und möglichst auf jedem javafähigen Handy funktionierende Methode?


```
p = Manager.createPlayer( "capture://video");
                p.prefetch();
                
                vc = (VideoControl)p.getControl( "VideoControl" );
                
                item = (Item)vc.initDisplayMode( VideoControl.USE_GUI_PRIMITIVE, null);
```

Und das sollte ein Foto in byte[] zurückliefern.

```
(vc.getSnapshot( "encondig=jpeg"))
```

ich habe aber das Porblem, dass das 6131 NFC eine MediaException wirft:
"Only capture://image locator supports getSnapshot()"

Ich bräuchte wie gesagt die einfachste Methode über die Kamera ein Foto zu machen.
Aus den Foren und google werde ich auch nicht wirklich schlau.

Bitte helft mir.... ich verzweifle...



Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
seisop


----------



## ice-breaker (20. Okt 2008)

Sagmal, die Fehlermeldung hast du nichtmal annähernd versucht zu lesen oder ?


----------



## seisop (20. Okt 2008)

ice-breaker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sagmal, die Fehlermeldung hast du nichtmal annähernd versucht zu lesen oder ?



Danke für die schnelle und soooo hilfreiche Antwort.


----------



## ice-breaker (21. Okt 2008)

seisop hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ice-breaker hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sry, aber bei solchen Themen fragt man sich echt, ob die Personen überhaupt selbst versuchen Probleme zu lösen.
Du "zapfst" capture://video an, deine Fehlermeldung sagt dir aber, dass Fotos nur mit "capture://image" gehen, so, wo ist nun das Problem selbst die Meldung zu lesen und den einen blöden String auszutauschen ?


----------



## seisop (21. Okt 2008)

Ich arbeite erst seit zwei Monaten mit der Micro Edition und ging bisher davon aus, dass im Sinne von Java, der gleiche SC auf allen javafähigen Mobiltelefonen läuft. Werde aber immer wieder enttäuscht. 

Du hattest natürlich recht, aber einen Sinn sehe ich nicht dahinter, dass es unterschiede bei der Programmierung von verschiedenen Telefonen gibt.


----------



## ice-breaker (21. Okt 2008)

Das liegt nicht an Java, sondern an unzähligen Bugs der Hersteller, du wirst noch viel viel viel mehr erleben, teilweise macht es echt keinen Spaß, weil man keine Methode schreiben kann ohne wieder 3 - 4 Workarounds einzubauen.

UI & Sound sind seeeehr schlimm  :lol:


----------

